# Do I start over after two month's work?



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't get a lot of time to knit, just an hour or on weeknights if I'm lucky, and maybe a few more hours on the weekends. So, scarves take me a couple of weeks (fancy ones take a few weeks), and large blankets with a pattern take me 3-4 months.

A few months ago I started on my own design of a blanket for my hubby. Using double strands of Caron super soft, I took some stitch designs from a book and put them together to make a nice blanket design.

Since starting, I've learned a few things that would have made this blanket look SO much better.

1) The colors of the two strands are too contrasting, and while they make for a nice color combo, you can't see the stitch patterns that well. I should have used either two more-similar colors, or found a chunky yarn of a color I liked (and could also afford.... the two reason I went with double strands in the first place).
2) I learned how to make cables reversible, using a k1p1 ribbing. I have cables on the blanket that don't look that pretty on the wrong side, and I have no intention of lining this blanket.
3) I found out that one of the patterns in the book has an error (or I read it wrong, one or the other), and the lattice pattern in the middle of the blanket is not how the picture shows. It's supposed to be similar to this:
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=968
But I seem to have reversed the purls and knits in the cables, so it looks quite different from that. I've done them all the same, so it looks "OK" and I was trying to convince myself that it looks like it's done on purpose, but my resolve on that is wavering.

At this point, I'm considering starting again. Do I keep going and finish it as is which will take me about two more months, or do I mark up the last 2 month's work as "practice" and start over?

What I really loathe, much more than just starting over, is all that frogging and rewinding! I've used about a thousand yards already, rewinding that would be a bear!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't start over - just carry on. DH will love it anyway - but other perfectionists may have different advice! Good Luck!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a tough one. I totally understand your dilemma. Knowing myself as I do, on the merit that the mixed colors do not show up the design alone would cause me to frog. But that's IMHO.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am answering as to what I'd have to do. I would start all over and consider the first round practice which would not be a bad thing.

:-( :-( :-(


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think Simply Soft will fare too well after being un-knit and rewound.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I try to put myself in the future. If I continue the same way will I look at it and say I wish I redone it or will I say it looks good and like it?


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

If you're not going to be satisfied with the finished product as a blanket for your DH, I vote "start over." You learned a lot from the 2 months of your work. I'd put what I learned to good use.

If you don't have a swift and ball winder, you can rewind the yarn on an empty toilet paper roll or an empty paper towel roll.

When I have to wind yarn from a project, I make sure I am watching a mindless t.v. program (not one I have to concentrate on). It helps make the winding go faster.



fergablu2 said:


> I don't think Simply Soft will fare too well after being un-knit and rewound.


I just frogged part of a shawl from Caron Simply Soft and started to re-knit it. It is working fine.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd start again, I'm afraid.

Why? Because each and every time I looked at it, I'd see how I would have rather made it.

I just finished a fair isle cover/sleeve for my laptop - my first crack a bigger fair isle project. I loved all of the colors together and I loved the pattern but as I got it done I wasn't really happy with the finished project. I went ahead and felted it, hoping the end result would be better. Now I have a sleeve for someone else. I should have stopped mid-way and done something I felt more positive about.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont start over. Finish it and use it for a camping blanket or put it in the car. Take your lessons learned and make one you really like.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you will always be thinking of what it could have been. I would start over with the new improved version. If you save what you have already accomplished, then you could finish it later and give it away. Any charity group would love it.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I vote to start over. You are already not happy with how it looks. You want happy thoughts in the future, after it's done, when you look at it.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd just bind it off where it is now and have a 'blankie' instead of a blanket. These smaller things also have their uses--maybe a lap robe for a wheelchair bound person or a blanket for a child.
Then start over with what you've learned.
I am knitting a small afghan for my 2 year old grandson. When the 1 pound ball of yarn is done, it's done, whatever size it is.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I usually knit the "reknit" faster than the first one. If you don't frog it and do a redo, will you forever be apologizing for it? If you do a redo, will you be pleased when you finish it? Maybe a compromise - frog the blanket and knit an afghan.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

3) I found out that one of the patterns in the book has an error (or I read it wrong, one or the other), and the lattice pattern in the middle of the blanket is not how the picture shows. It's supposed to be similar to this:
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=968
But I seem to have reversed the purls and knits in the cables, so it looks quite different from that. I've done them all the same, so it looks "OK" and I was trying to convince myself that it looks like it's done on purpose, but my resolve on that is wavering.
At this point, I'm considering starting again. Do I keep going and finish it as is which will take me about two more months, or do I mark up the last 2 month's work as "practice" and start over?

What I really loathe, much more than just starting over, is all that frogging and rewinding! I've used about a thousand yards already, rewinding that would be a bear![/quote

]If I get to this point and find I am not sure wether I like it or not I usually frog because I'm never going to be happy with it. If it is not a surprise for your DH ask him if he likes it the way it is.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

What I would do, if your DH takes an interest in any way in your knitting ask him his opinion, unless of course it is to be for him. I have a feeling he will tell you carry on and still be totally happy with the finished product. That's jut my opinion.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I think you will always be thinking of what it could have been. I would start over with the new improved version. If you save what you have already accomplished, then you could finish it later and give it away. Any charity group would love it.


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

You could cut the yarn with long-ish tails. Start over and reuse that yarn if you have to. 

If you finish the one first as it's going, then do a 2nd blanket how you really want it to look - that will just push the timeline further out for when the one you like gets finished!


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Finish the damn thing off, and make something you will like.

There will be a use for the smaller disliked work, as others have said... pet blanket, lap robe, car rug etc.

Make something you can look at in the future with pride.

But dont waste your hours of practise work. You've learned from it, so carry on.

Madkiwi


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Bind it off and start again. Use the piece you have for a doggie blanket. It doesn't sound like there are errors as much as that you just don't like it. You will never be happy with it, so chalk it up to lessons learned. Solid colors show stitch patterns the best. Cables don't look pretty from the reverse side. Who cares if he stitch pattern doesn't look like the picture if you like it. You will never regret that you create one that you love each time hubby snuggles up in it.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sorry to say it but I too would start again, simply because it would drive me mad knowing I didn't like it.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

This is such a difficult choice! I have just started a hat and redone the ribbing 3 times! I have reached a point in my knitting where I want the project perfect with no mistakes! 

However, a hat is different from a blanket which you have spent so much time on. I think I would put it away for awhile and knit something small, finish it, and then look at the blanket project with a critical eye and decide whether to unravel, finish, or keep to remind me that things don't always come out as planned!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Redo, but don't rewind - do as Jessica-Jean does and knit straight from what you have done so far. A wash at the end and it will all look pristine!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, if you frog it and start over, you are taking out a few hours of work. Losing a few hours so to speak. If you keep it as is and end up really hating it, you are not only out the time, you are also out the material. 

If it were me, I'd frog it. I wouldn't want it around to constantly remind me of all the things I don't like about it. Especially since it would have taught me so much that I could incorporate into one I would like so much better. 

And, if you wouldn't give a dear friend anything that was less than your best, don't give your husband anything less than your best, either.


----------



## margyparker (Jan 10, 2013)

You don't like the colour and you don't like the stitches. What you have to ask yourself is, will it bother you to see it in the future, if it will bother you - no brainer. If it doesn't bother you then you can look on it fondly as a great learning curve.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Good replies, all, thanks for the push I need to start over if I decide to do that. I am of the "I'm a perfectionist and if I finish it I'll always be thinking of what I could have done better" sort, plus I'm going to be using it too so I'll be looking at it a lot!

Some have suggested just binding it off and using it the size it is. Normally that could be good advice, but unfortunately the design of this blanket doesn't lend itself to that. It's got one pattern rectangle the middle, then another pattern surrounding that, and another surrounding that (4 total patterns) if that makes sense. So if I binded it off now it would like half a blanket. :thumbdown:



Loistec said:


> ....... I think I would put it away for awhile and knit something small, finish it, and then look at the blanket project with a critical eye and decide whether to unravel, finish, or keep to remind me that things don't always come out as planned!


That's exactly what happened, I stopped working it long enough to do a scarf, and it's now that I'm back to it that I'm of the strong inclination to do-over!



Hilary4 said:


> Redo, but don't rewind - do as Jessica-Jean does and knit straight from what you have done so far. A wash at the end and it will all look pristine!


Now that could work! Even though the blanket is large already, that would still be easier than trying to rewind it all. Even though I do have a ball winder. That idea makes a strong case for redoing!



Gerripho said:


> Well, if you frog it and start over, you are taking out a few hours of work. Losing a few hours so to speak. If you keep it as is and end up really hating it, you are not only out the time, you are also out the material.


Exactly, I paid good money for all this yarn and I feel like it would be a waste to spend all that money on something I'm not happy with.

You all have gone a long way toward convincing me.... Now to convince my husband that I'm not clinically insane for suggesting all that work he's seen me do is going to get ripped out! LOL
(He is very supportive, especially since I've been knitting a few fancy items he's been impressed with my knitting, and he's not as picky as I am. But when I show him the things I'm seeing, his opinion will be a factor too)


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

margyparker said:


> You don't like the colour and you don't like the stitches. What you have to ask yourself is, will it bother you to see it in the future, if it will bother you - no brainer. If it doesn't bother you then you can look on it fondly as a great learning curve.


Yeah, I agree. That's what I've been trying to decide, is "how much is this going to bother me if I finish it?"
The "different looking" cables I might have been able to be OK with, but I think all three of my complaints put together tip it over the edge to future disappointment.


----------



## margyparker (Jan 10, 2013)

ceejay42 said:


> Yeah, I agree. That's what I've been trying to decide, is "how much is this going to bother me if I finish it?"
> The "different looking" cables I might have been able to be OK with, but I think all three of my complaints put together tip it over the edge to future disappointment.


Supportive husband any good at frogging?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like your thinking, Marilyn.



Marilynf said:


> I'd just bind it off where it is now and have a 'blankie' instead of a blanket. These smaller things also have their uses--maybe a lap robe for a wheelchair bound person or a blanket for a child.
> Then start over with what you've learned.
> I am knitting a small afghan for my 2 year old grandson. When the 1 pound ball of yarn is done, it's done, whatever size it is.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You mentioned that you used 2 strands together that you don't care for now. So, If you rewind or just knit as your frog, you are going to have the same combination, right? I personally would just finish it off and if it looks like a half blanket so what. I personally wouldn't care if using in the car or as a pet blanket.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> You mentioned that you used 2 strands together that you don't care for now. So, If you rewind or just knit as your frog, you are going to have the same combination, right? I personally would just finish it off and if it looks like a half blanket so what. I personally wouldn't care if using in the car or as a pet blanket.


Right. If I go with a different yarn I'll just use this yarn for something else, maybe a smaller blanket for my son, and a sweater for me (hey I can do 3 sweaters, one with both strands, one with the white and one with the blue! I have over 2000 yards of the stuff, but fortunately Caron super soft is a useful yarn!). But at least whatever I do with it I don't necessarily have to wind it back before using it. I'll just use what have already wound together as it is, and the skeins I haven't wound yet can be put to other good future use.

But, of all my options I just can't bring myself to bind this off and use it as is. It would feel like such a waste of yarn to use it for a "toss-around" blanket that I won't get good use out of. And I don't have a dog that would appreciate it. :-(


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

margyparker said:


> Supportive husband any good at frogging?


LOL no, his support only goes so far as encouragement, not any physical involvement on his part!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

When this has happened to me (and I would bet it has happened to lots of us), it is not just that fact that I would not be happy with it even if I finished it. I find that I, personally, lose all enthusiasm for finishing the object and it becomes a chore to finish. I would rather just chalk the whole experience up to learning something new (ie making a sample next time that is large enough to see what it would look like and then frogging that (smaller) piece ). Do whatever gives you the most peace!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Some of the most fun that I have had knitting, is merrily ripping out a project in front of a non-knitter. The larger and more finished a project is...the more shocked they are. Choosing to rip out what you are not happy with, is part of the knitting goddess adventure... take back, redo at its finest.



ceejay42 said:


> Now to convince my husband that I'm not clinically insane for suggesting all that work he's seen me do is going to get ripped out! LOL


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Only you can decide what you can live with.
You would not necessarily have to frog and re-wind. You could just frog as you re-knit. 
I'm working on a lace shawl with Caron, it used to be part of an almost-finished cardigan that I decided I would never wear. It looks great.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you live with it in the future? If yes, then finish it, if no then pull it out.
Enjoy the processes that crafting provides.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would carry on with it if you think you can live with it,i always have one mistake in everything i knit,and i am the only one that knows where to find it,i never want to be perfect.


----------



## Lehtomaki (Oct 18, 2012)

When I start over I look at it as getting twice as much entertainment from my yarn dollars.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Two strands together do not rewind separately when you frog without a lot of tangling. Ask me how I know,Lol! You said you don't like the the 2 colours together so I don't think frogging is an option you will enjoy. Unless you can have 2 people separate the yarn as you go. I would just put it in the car, or find a way to end it now as a lapghan. And if your hubby likes it, just accept it as an example of what you learned.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a different approach. First, make peace with redoing if all else fails. Then I would try to redo the sections that offend. You mention different stitches but don't show us the layout, so this is pure assumption. If you are doing squares, deal with it as if there were a hole in fabric and do a repair; ie cut it out and re-knit those squares. If you are doing horizontal sections, cut them out and reknit and graft together. If this doesn't work, then you have the choices of frogging or leaving. I would begin with the last section of the stitch so if the repair does not work for you, there will be the choice of minimal frogging and continuing with the differently knit stitch. Notice I said differently knit, not wrong or mistake. So you have a real choice as to how you can perceive the situation--not problem, just a situation.

I do know how frustrated you must feel. We have all been there in one way or another. Hope these notes help you make a decision that you will feel happy with. I can say that when in such a frustrating dilemma, whatever your decision, it is important to distance yourself from the sense of aggravation, deal with the project as just a project that you learned a lot from, had pleasure in doing, but now may just like to try it a bit differently.

The frogging of the two colors will be a project in itself, and that is how you have to deal with it. Put on a good movie or some music and just begin. Keep your two colors to different sides of your body or chair and just work it at a pace that lets you untwist and rewind. Maybe a friend will be so kind as to keep you company and help keep the yarns untwisted. Offer the friend a lunch or afternoon get-together snack and make a social event. Nothing like sharing the misery to make it fun.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I am not an expert in knitting but I would rip it out and start all over since you do not like it. If you continue, later, you will not like it and will most probably say, I should have started it all over. That is what I would do. :thumbup:


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

We all have different opinions as to what you should do. Personally I would bind off and use the blankie for any one of the great ideas already given. It sounds as if you would never be happy with it and find more and more faults with it every time you looked at it. You've put a lot of work into knitting this so far so I wouldn't destroy it but keep it until the new one is finished then take a pic of the before and after afghan. You will be even happier with the new one after seeing the one you dislike. Keep the new one and and donate or use the old one for something else. If at this time you still want to frog it, go ahead. If the yarn doesn't frog well, you already have the afghan you love. Just reuse the "usable" yarn for another project.

As I get older I have come to the decision that life is short and I don't want to continue doing something I am not enjoying, why bother? For me knitting is an enjoyable and relaxing hobby. Why would I want to spend the time hating and being upset by the project? Mistakes and disappointments happen, learn from them and move on. Another example of this is in my reading. At one time I would never not finish a book if I didn't care for it, not so now. Reading like knitting is pure pleasure for me and I am not going to waste valuable time reading something I don't like. I will spend that time on a book, knitting, a beading project, etc., doing something I find enjoyable. Of course I am talking about hobbies, not necessities in life which we can't avoid (cleaning toilets comes to mind) but in order to keep the house the way I want it, it is unavoidable and a necessity. Knitting is fun and I want to keep it that way. This is my opinion and of course you must do what works for you.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

In the end, you have to decide if you will be happy with your blanket as is, or, will you think about all the reasons you wrote about to start over every time you look at it.
I agree with another post, I don't think your yarn will look as nice if you take it out and rewind it, so if cost is a factor, keep it as is, learn from it and make another blanket next year with your new knowledge.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Marilynf said:


> I'd just bind it off where it is now and have a 'blankie' instead of a blanket. These smaller things also have their uses--maybe a lap robe for a wheelchair bound person or a blanket for a child.
> Then start over with what you've learned.
> I am knitting a small afghan for my 2 year old grandson. When the 1 pound ball of yarn is done, it's done, whatever size it is.


That is a great idea.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree that I don't think Caron will frog and re-knit well plus trying to separate it and rewind will take hours. I would get to a good stopping point, bind off and: use it for a car blanket, give it to someone with a little child who will adore it's softness and think it's the best present ever, take it to a hospital for a gifted lap robe, someone in a nursing home would so appreciate it. You have gained so much from what you don't like about it - don't waste any more of your precious time - stop, get some yarn you love and incorporate all your changes and enjoy your knit! Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Since you'd prefer other yarn for the project, why not start over with new? Leave this as is, see how you feel later on. Perhaps you'll come up with another use for the work you've put in.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

If it looks good and the stitches are consistent whether right or wrong, I would finish the blanket. Your husband will love it. We are all learning and you can look on it has a class you took.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> We all have different opinions as to what you should do. Personally I would bind off and use the blankie for any one of the great ideas already given. It sounds as if you would never be happy with it and find more and more faults with it every time you looked at it. You've put a lot of work into knitting this so far so I wouldn't destroy it but keep it until the new one is finished then take a pic of the before and after afghan. You will be even happier with the new one after seeing the one you dislike. Keep the new one and and donate or use the old one for something else. If at this time you still want to frog it, go ahead. If the yarn doesn't frog well, you already have the afghan you love. Just reuse the "usable" yarn for another project.
> 
> As I get older I have come to the decision that life is short and I don't want to continue doing something I am not enjoying, why bother? For me knitting is an enjoyable and relaxing hobby. Why would I want to spend the time hating and being upset by the project? Mistakes and disappointments happen, learn from them and move on. Another example of this is in my reading. At one time I would never not finish a book if I didn't care for it, not so now. Reading like knitting is pure pleasure for me and I am not going to waste valuable time reading something I don't like. I will spend that time on a book, knitting, a beading project, etc., doing something I find enjoyable. Of course I am talking about hobbies, not necessities in life which we can't avoid (cleaning toilets comes to mind) but in order to keep the house the way I want it, it is unavoidable and a necessity. Knitting is fun and I want to keep it that way. This is my opinion and of course you must do what works for you.


Everything you have said is also so true for me. And you said it so well

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I never think of these things as mistakes. To me its all a learning experience! Just think of what you've learned, what you would do different, what you won't ever do again, what you'd like to try next...all these things will go into making your next projects so much more satisfying for you.

How about if you bind off this piece and put it in the car for a sometimes needed lap robe?

Then make hubby a blanket that will make both of you happy!

Enjoy!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

For all the reasons you named I would start over. I, like you, sometimes see things I would have done differently in a wip and happily undo to make it right for me. Go with you gut and do what will please you in the end.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I would probably start over if I has all of those issues with it. That is a lot of yarn and even more time lost on something you aren't happy with.


----------



## Clara_M (Apr 10, 2014)

That's a tough question. Maybe if you had worked on it for two weeks but that many months.....I don't think I would rip it out. What does your husband think? I imagine he wouldn't know the difference between the knits and purls. I would continue and mark it up as a unique design.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I would set it aside, on smaller needles if necessary, and knit a swatch the way you now want it to be. If you like it better just start knitting the new blanket. You can always frog the current blanket later. It will be easier to do once you are well on your way with the blanket you know you will be happy knitting. I see no sense in continuing knitting something you don't love.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I hate to say this, but I would do it over. It is going to bug you forever. I know because I did something similar. And every time I look at this sweater I made I see the mistakes and I hardly ever wear it. I should have done it over.


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

Only you can decide how unhappy you are with the blanket! Two months seems like a long time to work on a project and the frog it. However you will looking at it forever! Your husband will like it either way.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

If you don't have much time to knit and can afford to get different yarn, I would put it aside and start over. The amount of time it will take you to rewind it could so much better be used for knitting. At some point you could rip it out and reuse the yarn or as others have said finish it off where you are at and donate for a nursing home or put in the car for the unexpected times you need a blanket.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Before I started reading the responses, I would have said - just finish it. It will be OK. After reading, I think that I like the idea of binding off at a reasonable point and giving it to someone as a lap blanket. Don't waste the time you have already put into it.

I was never much of a swatcher before joining this forum, but reading everyone's comments for the past few months has convinced me of the value of swatching, which I now do for all new projects & yarns. I have even been known to knit up a quick stockinette swatch of a new batch of yarn and store it with the stash, adding a note with needle size used & # stitches. I hope I can keep that up as I think it will prove to be very useful in matching new patterns to my existing materials.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Speaking for myself and believe me I have started over many times when I look at my project and I am not happy with the result. If you are wavering then you should start over. I know it is a pain to do but in the long run you will be a lot happier. Simply Soft does well when you frog. I have done many frogging with that yarn. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I would set it aside for a while, a few weeks, at least. When you come back to it, you may like the way it looks. There are lots and lots of one-sided afghan patterns out there. People just fold them up or drape them so the front side is on display. Have you asked DH how he likes it so far? He may be pleased as punch!
Most knitters are self-taught to a large degree and education costs something. If nothing else, you have learned much in the last two months.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Hi Ceejay,

Without a doubt start again. You've been describing details and to have a clean slate will make this project a lot faster than it went the first time. Also you'll be smiling a lot more. Well, that's how I think about it anyway. Free yourself up, frog and smile. :thumbup:


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

It sounds like you're pretty unhappy with the results so far. If it were me, I know that I wouldn't get happier about it as I went along. So why waste any more time on something that you're already so disappointed with? I'd call it a good lesson learned & move on. ~ By the way, I've frogged Caron Simply Soft on more than one occasion, & it works up just the same the next time around. Haven't had any problems re-using it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

can you post a picture of it. maybe its not as bad as you think it is. we are all our own worst critics.


ceejay42 said:


> I don't get a lot of time to knit, just an hour or on weeknights if I'm lucky, and maybe a few more hours on the weekends. So, scarves take me a couple of weeks (fancy ones take a few weeks), and large blankets with a pattern take me 3-4 months.
> 
> A few months ago I started on my own design of a blanket for my hubby. Using double strands of Caron super soft, I took some stitch designs from a book and put them together to make a nice blanket design.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

What I always ask myself is can I live with it or am I always going to see the imperfections ( or what I wanted to change) .


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I recognize that I'm not the perfectionist many are: I'm always happy to incorporate a "mistake" as a design choice, especially if it's been done consistently and doesn't affect the shape or size of the project. Here's what I think:

The blanket is for warmth and comfort, not for examining the stitch pattern. It's true that complex stitch patterns can get lost when two contrasting strands are held together, but that tweedy look is also very cozy. If you've done the cables in a different (not "wrong") way, the design is truly your own. I'd be delighted with the gift of a blanket made just for me, and with an original pattern. I imagine your DH would be, too.

(I did frog a shawl made from Caron Simply Soft once and reused the yarn for another shawl. The yarn was fine. It's machine washable and dryable, of course, and that's a good thing, because the shawl is getting daily use by a friend who had a stroke. It's either around her shoulders or on the back of her wheelchair every time I see her.)


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the question to ask is: does it look wrong, or does it look different? If it's the latter, you can think of it as a new design and yourself as a creator. If you think it looks wrong, well, that's your decision.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Keep going and learn for your next project.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Finish it, make a new one, and go find the yarn you want for his blanket. Put the first blanket in the car, this toke to long to make. the second one you will do a better blanket.
Life is to short for you to do it over.
Will Love to see both of them done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: P.S. Don't give up.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Start new one with unused yarn and then frog for what you need from what you have done.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

If you don't like the two colors together when you frog and rewind you'll have to roll the two separately, double the amount of work! 
If I really don't like what I've done on anything so far I have been known to frog the whole thing, otherwise I hate even looking at it. Even with the extra work of frogging/rewinding you will probably feel better if you do it.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I don't think Simply Soft will fare too well after being un-knit and rewound.


I am using simply soft right now on a project iam designing I have frogged that poor thing several times and simply soft looks as good as the first time


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

If I am not happy with something I start again. By completing an item that is wrong I have not saved the 2 months work already done by not unravelling it. I have wasted the whole of the knitting time because I won't enjoy the finished blanket.
When the frogging is done you forget the pain and enjoy doing the job properly.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I go for the frogging. I hate to start over after all that work, but every time I looked at it I would be seeing something I didn't like. If you find knitting relaxing then it did what it needed to do.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I know I would frog it and start over. BUT-Eliabeth Zimmerman's hint was not to rip out right away but do start over with fresh skeins or balls. Then when you need more yarn--if you do--you can rip the other. Or just start a new one and rip it at your "leisure."


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

I totally sympathize with you. But DH will probably love the blanket just as it is. When I discover a mistake like that, I tell myself it's God's way of letting me know I'm not perfect - and neither is my work. That said, I have been known to knit a sweater, wear and wash it, and then rip it all apart and start over because I just wasn't happy with it. You'll have to do whatever makes you feel good about it. Best of luck!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I think you have already decided to rip and start over, it is just a hard thing to accept. Two months of work is hard to throw away, I know. I have a cardigan/jacket, left and right fronts and back finished. (Herringbone pattern in knit and purl, took forever to figure out the math when decreasing for the sleeves. I measured the finished pieces and see that I lost gauge while doing the back...it is 2 inches too wide in places....I know it has to be ripped. I can't stand looking at it and think I now hate this shade of green. This sweater has been sitting in a project bag for over 3 years. Sometimes it is about learning...I learned that I have trouble maintaining gauge with my Addi click turbos...too slick for me. HiYa HiYa or ChiaoGoo's suit my knitting style better. I have a friend who would love the yarn...I'll frog if you"ll frog....


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

silversurfer said:


> If I am not happy with something I start again. By completing an item that is wrong I have not saved the 2 months work already done by not unravelling it. I have wasted the whole of the knitting time because I won't enjoy the finished blanket.
> When the frogging is done you forget the pain and enjoy doing the job properly.


Well stated.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd start over.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Yarn is cheap. Your time priceless.
Please get colors you like and put the lessons you learned to use.

One more lesson might be to try out patterns from books on small test swatches to see if you like them and if you got it right. 
Ideal use for the leftover yarn from the first experiment.
Happy designing.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with this advice and believe as she puts it, 'You will never regret that you created one that you love each time hubby snuggles up in it."



MASHEPP said:


> Bind it off and start again. Use the piece you have for a doggie blanket. It doesn't sound like there are errors as much as that you just don't like it. You will never be happy with it, so chalk it up to lessons learned. Solid colors show stitch patterns the best. Cables don't look pretty from the reverse side. Who cares if he stitch pattern doesn't look like the picture if you like it. You will never regret that you create one that you love each time hubby snuggles up in it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, practice makes perfect is an old saying, which seem apropos, in this case. Aldo, we knitters like our work to be as perfect as possible and we want to enjoy self-satisfaction with out work. 

If this happened to me, I would frog it... rewind and begin anew. I would chalk up as experience, or practice, if you will. 

The second time around will be easier, and you'll feel better about the design showing up, fixing the pattern's error, etc. 

Please post a photo of it once you've begun anew... and, show us your progress. I for one would LOVE to see your Labor of Love. <--- that's what my daughter calls my knit stuffs, when she sees me unraveling a quagmire of yarn to begin anew.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

That's a hard decision, but one that only you can make. What does your heart tell you?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

rderemer said:


> I'd start over.


I love your answer. Simple and to the point.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Munchn said:


> I am answering as to what I'd have to do. I would start all over and consider the first round practice which would not be a bad thing.
> 
> :-( :-( :-(


Ditto this.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

If I were you, I wouldn't start over again. It sounds fine as it is.

Hazel


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

If it looks nice, even if it isn't what you expected, I'd just continue. Finish it and enjoy it for what it is, a tangible evidence of your love.


----------



## Pamelaeb (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, I personally have had similar dilemmas and always have started over. I consider this as practice, and never wasted. (I'm also a pianist, and former piano teacher, so I LOVE practice! )

I make fewer mistakes now and can correct my work much easier because I'm a perfectionist and it would REALLY bother me worse to not do over, than to do it over and be happy with it.


----------



## csnyder (Dec 4, 2013)

I would not undo the work but would stop - maybe it can be used for something else --- car robe, dog blanket, etc. I would then restart with new yarn and create the patterns that you've learned. The yarn you're using doesn't always frog well. cjs


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with those that stated if you are unhappy start over- if not you will not enjoy finishing the project nor be content with it when it is done.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

What's IMHO mean?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

ra1nb0z said:


> What's IMHO mean?


In my humble opinion.


----------



## Craftyelo (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd do it again. It's a long project a d you are half way through. If I wasn't happy with my project and kept knitting, I wouldn't stop thinking it could be a lot better.
I hate taking a knitting appart. I had to do it twice for my daughter's blanket. It's almost finished and I'm so happy it looks nice now !!
Good luck with it.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keep going! It's your own special design :thumbup:


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

ceejay42 said:


> I don't get a lot of time to knit, just an hour or on weeknights if I'm lucky, and maybe a few more hours on the weekends. So, scarves take me a couple of weeks (fancy ones take a few weeks), and large blankets with a pattern take me 3-4 months.
> 
> A few months ago I started on my own design of a blanket for my hubby. Using double strands of Caron super soft, I took some stitch designs from a book and put them together to make a nice blanket design.
> 
> ...


How big is the blanket that you have already started, could you make it into a smaller blanket or a pillow case. Then start afresh I wouldn't undo what you have already done, the pattern is lovely. If you have done quite a bit I am sure you could find a use for it one way or another. Don't give up.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I would finish it as I'll bet it is lovely & no one will ever know the difference.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Munchn said:


> I am answering as to what I'd have to do. I would start all over and consider the first round practice which would not be a bad thing.
> 
> :-( :-( :-(


I, too, would start over. 
That is the only way I would be satisfied. You have learned so much that you will now produce a blanket that will delight and amaze.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> I vote to start over. You are already not happy with how it looks. You want happy thoughts in the future, after it's done, when you look at it.


Me, too. The fact that you're asking us for opinions seems to confirm that you aren't really satisfied w/your current work and are looking or others to confirm that your first impression. 
Gift it away if it bothers you too much to see it when it's finishedif you choose to finish it. 
Yes, I can see how combining these 2 highly contrasting colors could obscure this involved st patt. More monochromatic colors might be less noticeable as eye distraction.

As 2 other members wrote:


> I would set it aside, on smaller needles if necessary, and knit a swatch the way you now want it to be. If you like it better just start knitting the new blanket. You can always frog the current blanket later. It will be easier to do once you are well on your way with the blanket you know you will be happy knitting. I see no sense in continuing knitting something you don't love.
> - and -
> I think you have already decided to rip and start over, it is just a hard thing to accept.


May we have a preview of what it looks like now? Since it's a combined set of st patts of your own devising, who but you would know it wasn't intended this way?

Personally, I'd hate to have to rework it, as just switching between K & P sts between every st is much extra work; it's like wrapping for an extra st every time you do it, w/o actually having anything on the needle to show for it. But I'd do it anyway, as I dislike seeing what is not what I intended.
Keep us posted, pls?
Bobbie R


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

when I've invested a lot of time in a project and discover an error way down at the beginning (so I KNOW I have to frog it), I find it helps to put it away for a while and work on something else. Wait a few weeks. Somehow it's less painful if time has passed.


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

I would start over because you will never be happy with this in your viewing sight---when this happens to me I just start knitting from the top and do not frog!!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would honestly start over, though I might just bind off and use it or give it away as a kitty knitty. If I were putting that much work into something, I would want to make sure that I loved it when it was done. 

I think the part that would bother me the most is that the stitches don't show well with the choice of yarn.


----------



## gilliesdotter (Oct 18, 2013)

I would have to start over. If you dont like it now after all the work, you wont like it any better after it is finished.
If it was going somewhere that you wouldn't see it every day that would be one thing but to your DH? You would constantly have to look at it.
Bite the bullet and undo it and call it a learning experience.
Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you made a one of a kind design which is something special.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

This is why making a swatch is such a good idea! I know that a lot of people can't be bothered, but here is a good example of how helpful they can be. It won't help now, but next time, take the time to make a swatch using the double strands of yarn. Knit a bit of each stitch pattern and cable. You would have a chance to evaluate the color contrast and how well the stitches showed up - or not - and you would have discovered the error in the stitch directions or that you had copied it wrong. (I've done that) Elaine3975 suggested asking hubby his opinion on whether to continue on or not. I think That's a good idea. And remember we knit and crochet because it's fun not because we just want to hurry up and get a finished product. So enjoy the process!


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would have a hard time looking at it if I felt it had all these mistakes. I would start over. I have finish project and found mistakes and had to start over. Some mistakes no one could see but me, but it bothered me so I took it down. If you're not happy with it take it down .


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I'd start again, I'm afraid.
> 
> Why? Because each and every time I looked at it, I'd see how I would have rather made it.


I too would start over. Could you re-wind using a swift, directly from the blanket (& then wind that into cakes)? For that matter, could you re-knit directly from the blanket instead of frogging the whole thing?

I too would always see what I regretted, plus once I get it in my head that a pattern looks "wrong" or that I like the wrong side better, I'm doomed. Frog City.

You could always change patterns if the thought of repeating all that work gets you down.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Recently I made a scarf..didn't like it! Tore it out and made a different stitch..didn't like that one either..the third time I made a different pattern and liked it. Of course it is not a blanket. As I redid them.I didn't frog ,just used the yarn from the other scarf,


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

To me, if I liked the blanket, regardless of errors, I would keep it and see it as a learning piece of work. If you don't like it and it will never get used by you, give it away.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

OK, so here's an update, I showed these things to hubby last night, and here's how it went:

Me: "OK first, the color contrast makes it hard to see the stitch patterns"

Him: "Oh, I really like the colors, and I can see the patterns just fine, I don't see anything wrong in that regard, looks great to me!"

Me: "Second, these large cables running up the side, look great on the front, but look at the back, not so nice" [flips over blanket to show back]

Him: "Who gives a cr*p" (lol, honestly, those were his exact words. I could have paraphrased but I didn't want to downplay his sentiment :lol: )

Me: "And lastly, this pattern in the middle, is supposed to look like this lattice in this photo here, see? [shows photo] But since I read the pattern wrong, while it's all done the same and is consistent, it just looks lumpy, I don't like it".

Him: "Well, it looks ok to me, but that part I can see what you're saying. Ehhhh whatever"

So yeah. He loves it as is, so I think I'm probably going to compromise and just frog out the lattice part (which is basically the last 10" of the blanket which is almost 30" long now)

I did read a few of you saying how frogging double strands might be a pain, so I'm aware that if worst comes to worst, that portion of yarn might have to be relegated to stuffing a stuffed animal or something, but it's a small percentage of the total yarn, and I should still have enough as I bought an extra skein of each color just in case. At least the middle of the blanket will be to my liking, and the colors do look nice, even though they do take away from the design, you can still see it.

To answer a couple other things, the blanket is over 50" wide and will be about 60" long. 
The one solution I will not do is bind it off and use it as-is for something else. Not knocking the option and I appreciate the idea, it's just not something I want to do in this case.

Also, I would start over again if it were "actual mistakes", but the only real mistake is in the lattice pattern (which I do want to redo), there are no stitch mistakes, but I had it written down wrong so it looks funny.

But, hubby loves it, and his (being the recipient) vote counts the most!

I will try to post a photo once I get the lattice part back up and running!


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

I think the answer to both questions is "yes." Bind off the first attempt and re-purpose it. (I recently used a similar "mistake" blanket to cushion a baby bottom and protect my carpet while a diaper was being changed.) Then you can begin the project again and make it the way you really want it to be for your husband's gift. Just my 2 centsbest wishes!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I always start over, when I haven't it drove me crazy. If you are different then me then continue.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes you could take it apart, but instead of being so self critical look at as if you had never seen it before . To you and most of us we see our errors but others may think it was done that way for a purpose . As I get older and maybe wiser that is debatable I find that some times errors look just fine as only I know they are there others think it part of the pattern .


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

What is the size you are making? 
How many stitches did you cast on? 
What size needle are you using?
I love this pattern and hope to make it soon.
Have you figured out what error you made?

Show it to your DH and ask him if he likes it. IF he says Yes, keep going. It is just a design element.
If he says no or it looks funny, bind off as soon as it is a size that could be used for a crib or lap blanket.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not read all the replies so this may have been mentioned already. 

I sounds to me that you are not going to like this once done and not enjoy finishing it as it is. 

If it were me and I could afford it, I would buy new yarn in one color or two colors that will work better and start again. 

As for the afghan as it is now, I would find a easy (quick) afghan pattern that the colors you have will look good with. You can knit this one right from the afghan you do not like and will not have to unwind. Unwinding two separate colors is more trouble than its worth in my opinion. 
You could even work on this until you save money for new yarn. Am guessing if you do get new yarn it will be similar in color to what you have now, so the two afghans should go together and you will end up with one for you and one for him!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I would br very much undecided as you are. But when I have had to make this decision, I started over and every time I see it I think, "Wow I'm so glad I started over". It's kinf of like labor pains. You soon forget all the work you put in,because you have something great to show for it. LOL I hate frogging worse than anything, but since I'm not a great knitter, I do a lot of it. It is well worth it to me. Just my opinion of course. Do whatever makes you happy.
Sue


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you are making the right move. I would have frogged,too, except that with 2 strands, it does not frog nicely. I wound 2- 1000 grams of yarn together into cakes, and after making what I planned it for, I had a lot of yarn still left, but I didn't want to make anything with the 2 colours, so tried to rewind 1 colour at a time into new cakes. What a nightmare with untwisting it from each other. And that was not even frogging! I like your idea of using some of it for stuffing. Wish I would have thought of that.
Good for your hubby not being critical, we are our own worst critics! 
If you don't like the backside, make it twice as long and fold it over, and have the same look on both sides. If you do that, we'll see you sometime next year!! Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Since it's for your DH, ask his opinion. Tell him what you think and let him decide. What you see as mistakes he might actually like very much. There was a discussion about color tastes recently here, which showed how different taste really is.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Redhatchris said:


> What is the size you are making?
> How many stitches did you cast on?
> What size needle are you using?
> I love this pattern and hope to make it soon.
> ...


Size: over 50" in each direction
How many stitches cast on? 264
Size needle? 9US (small for a double strand of simply soft but I wanted it to be dense)
Pattern?  The only pattern I posted was a small portion of the middle, I actually made my own design for the overall blanket. If I have time I will write it out cleanly and post it if anyone wants to give it a try (implementing what I learned of course!)
Figured out what error? I think you mean in the lattice part, yes, I read the pattern wrong from the book, where it said C4B (k,p), what they meant is purl from the left needle and knit from the cable needle, which seems backwards to me so I was doing it the other way around.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

ceejay42 said:


> OK, so here's an update, I showed these things to hubby last night, and here's how it went:
> 
> Me: "OK first, the color contrast makes it hard to see the stitch patterns"
> 
> ...


Good for you! I am glad you found a solution to your problem. Please show us your blanket when finished.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad you asked DH -that's just what I would have done! Good Luck! (and earlier I think I suggested "Do not rip it out & start over!")


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess I would start over... If you are not going to be happy with it, start over! Maybe you can get a friend or husband (if he doesn't know it's for him) to help you frog and rewind. I learned on this site that the more complicated the pattern, the plainer the yarn. In other words if you want the pattern to show, use one color or like you said two that are close in color. I also thought that maybe you could just switch to another pattern or stockinette stitch and repeat the beginning pattern at the end of the afghan... JMHO Good luck whatever you do!


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> I wouldn't start over. The other thing to consider is that if you start over, the disappointment in having to start over might make the project feel more like a nuisance than a pleasure. And you may never finish.
> 
> Although, if you're like cookie68, I can understand that aspect of it too, and if the imperfection is driving you THAT crazy, continuing on might make the process unpleasant too.
> 
> ...


Je Voulais te Dire, is this really your first post? It's such an awesome post I want to print it out and post it on my fridge! :thumbup:

You are so right, it's not going to be ugly, by any means (and I think that's how my husband feels too), and there is always going to be something that you'll learn later that could have been better. 
Also, I think that doing it over would feel like a "chore" and the last thing I want is for knitting to a chore for me.

Thanks for posting this, and thanks everyone for your inputs, 8 pages worth gave me a lot of ideas and ways to look at it!


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

arlenecc said:


> I think you are making the right move. I would have frogged,too, except that with 2 strands, it does not frog nicely. I wound 2- 1000 grams of yarn together into cakes, and after making what I planned it for, I had a lot of yarn still left, but I didn't want to make anything with the 2 colours, so tried to rewind 1 colour at a time into new cakes. What a nightmare with untwisting it from each other. And that was not even frogging! I like your idea of using some of it for stuffing. Wish I would have thought of that.
> Good for your hubby not being critical, we are our own worst critics!
> If you don't like the backside, make it twice as long and fold it over, and have the same look on both sides. If you do that, we'll see you sometime next year!! Sorry, couldn't resist!


LOL, twice as long.... can you hear me say: "Yeah, RIGHT!" Funny, you!
:lol:


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I would start over this is going to be in your home and you will see it all the time. I know that for me looking at it would bother me. I would always be drawn to the part I don't like or considered wrong. It is easier to start over than to constantly be reminded of something that I don't like. I know this would grate on my nerves. On the other side if you are not as picky as I am and you like it by all means keep going.
As far as the 2 months I spent that would not bother me. I constantly frog and tink. My daughter asked me how anything ever got completed because every time she talked to me it seemed that I was frogging actually everything gets done.


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

My DH always laughs at how many times I start over on a project. When it's finished and I see the person I made it for using it, I don't want to see things I could have done better. I feel that THEY are worth it!


----------



## anncarley (Feb 24, 2014)

If you can think of it as the journey being as important as the destination, then I would start over.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> can you post a picture of it. maybe its not as bad as you think it is. we are all our own worst critics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fayjt (Apr 23, 2014)

I would suggest you start over. One because you want to change the cable and two, because you probably will always wish you had started over. ;-) It's knitting and what difference does time make when you are knitting. It's suppose to be relaxing and fun, so smile and rewind all that yarn.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> can you post a picture of it. maybe its not as bad as you think it is. we are all our own worst critics.


Sorry I missed this earlier. I'm at work now, but I will try to take a picture of it tonight and post it.

This is turning into an interesting thread! At what point does an "imperfect design choice" become a "flaw" and when does a "flaw" become an actual "error".
Color choice = poor design choice (liveable)
non-reversible cable = no error, just "could be even better", and good knowledge for future (liveable)
Not following proper pattern = could be considered "artistic license" or "my own pattern", or could be considered an actual "error". (I'm picky, so, to _me_ it's an error)


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Purpose of a blanket - to keep warm - it will do that. 

The misreading of the pattern (or its error) let you design something new.

You wouldn't be able, without great difficulty, to separate your two strands of yarn so your pattern wouldn't show up any better second time around.

NEXT thing you make will be better - you will be more confident and inventive.

Enjoy what you have made. 

That's what I would do.

Ann


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I always thought a flaw was when there was a manufacturing problem with the materials in use. :-D


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Clickers said:


> I always thought a flaw was when there was a manufacturing problem with the materials in use. :-D


I think my brain has a flaw :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> I think my brain has a flaw :lol: :lol: :lol:


In that case we all have them. I am knitting a sweater for my daughter in feather and fan, its a simple 4 row pattern but I was almost finished the back before I noticed I had made a mistake in a row near the bottom. It is bugging me but I am not frogging almost 20 inches of work. My DH says if I don't say anything no one will notice. The problem is I know.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Clickers said:


> In that case we all have them. I am knitting a sweater for my daughter in feather and fan, its a simple 4 row pattern but I was almost finished the back before I noticed I had made a mistake in a row near the bottom. It is bugging me but I am not frogging almost 20 inches of work. My DH says if I don't say anything no one will notice. The problem is I know.


Yikes, I feel for you! In a sweater no less. Is there any way you can fake a fix in there to make it less noticeable? I know, you'll notice it. What I've done a few times is hold up the whole thing for my husband to see and say "Do you see a flaw anywhere in here?" and then judge how long it takes him to see it!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

My DH says its not very noticeable, but then his eyesight is not the best(meant in a loving way) and I only noticed it because I was counting the patterns to see how many more I had to go to match the front. Dh is saying leave well enough alone, and my daughter will say if she ever notices will say at least she will know it's hers.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are not up to frogging I suggest setting it aside and beginning anew with the better design. Good luck.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

You can consider knitting time "recreational" Ergo...if you frog because you don't like the results...you have just created more "recreational" time for yourself. Even froging beats dusting, vacing, mopping floors,m, washing w9indows.....dDoI have you convinced? Joan 8060


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

If you can be happy with it, thinking you have created your own design, then I would leave it as is.

I would also ask your DH what he thinks, as he might like it. We don't always knit what WE like but what the person it is for likes.

If you are still hesitating, I would start again and understand you would have learnt so much from this exercise and that learning is what life is about.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I would start over and consider the past two months as the "design phase" of the project. It sounds as if you learned a lot in that time. It's too big a project for a DH to not make as you and he want it.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> I try to put myself in the future. If I continue the same way will I look at it and say I wish I redone it or will I say it looks good and like it?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

I would definitely start over. The work you did is not wasted; you learned a lot from it. Now your blanket will have the benefit of the past month's experience!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I would carry on, learn from the mistake and do something different the next time. He will be so pleased that you spent time making something for him!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Close your eyes and just PULL..... You have learned so much, the time was not wasted. Now, do something you like with the yarn that doesn't go back into the blanket and pet a les contrasting, or more of the one color and start again..... You will never be content with it as is now that you know a better way.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My rule of thumb for deciding to frog or carry on is how I feel about the item I'm working on. If I think it looks good - even though I know it has errors - I continue on. If I'm unhappy with how it looks, even if it looks ok, I know it will end up in the unfinished projects pile until it is eventually frogged.....

Decide if you can live with how it looks. If you can, then keep going. If you really don't like it, then start over.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd finish the original and give it to Good Will or some such. Then I'd take my new skills and make one for DH that both he and I would enjoy looking at.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that DH loves it and that you've decided to make a quick fix to the lattice section and keep going!

BRAVO!

(Please post a picture when its finished.)


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends upon how you will feel every time that you look at the article. Some mistakes can be overlooked and some can't. It depends upon how you can accept the fact that you believe that it is imperfect.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I knitted a thigh-length jacked some years ago, sewed it up wore it - it was too big, pulled the WHOLE thing out and reknitted it what a job


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

What do you mean when You use the term "frog"?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Ripping it out. The sound a frog makes is "ribbit, ribbit"


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I frogged (pulled out) back to where I started the lattice section. I'm going to be happier with it now. Could be "even better" if I'd done the big cables reversible, but hubby likes the colors so it'll be good!

I started a new thread to post the photos since they would just get lost in this thread...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254909-1.html#5240912


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, makes sense.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

It's good that you compromised and didn't frog it all. I like the colours.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was almost done with AmyKnits Perfect Fit Mitt...ready to work the thumb...They were for my 14yr old GS and they where super huge!! Yep, I frogged the whole thing and started over with some modifications and now it fits with some room to grow and just started the other one!! He loves the fact he can use them when he goes to the range! It's not the first time I sit on a project....wait a few days...look at it again and then decide....when I frog I look at it as practice and lesson learned. On the other hand have a shawl started last yr that has been push back for special request...done four charts of lace and in the middle of last chart instead of ssk I did k2t and the k2t a ssk the entire row, didn't notice my error until I started the next lace row...no I was not ready to tink a row of purls nor a row of lace....just kept knitting!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

uscgmom4 said:


> I was almost done with AmyKnits Perfect Fit Mitt...ready to work the thumb...They were for my 14yr old GS and they where super huge!! Yep, I frogged the whole thing and started over with some modifications and now it fits with some room to grow and just started the other one!! He loves the fact he can use them when he goes to the range! It's not the first time I sit on a project....wait a few days...look at it again and then decide....when I frog I look at it as practice and lesson learned. On the other hand have a shawl started last yr that has been push back for special request...done four charts of lace and in the middle of last chart instead of ssk I did k2t and the k2t a ssk the entire row, didn't notice my error until I started the next lace row...no I was not ready to tink a row of purls nor a row of lace....just kept knitting!!


My kind of gal! A design statement. :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Personally, I wouldn't start over - just carry on. DH will love it anyway - but other perfectionists may have different advice! Good Luck!


My first prayer shawl was knit in the trinity pattern. Great

BUT I used camouflage yarn because it was for a man.

The Trinity stitch didn't show up at all. He liked it.


----------



## Newbe (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree just ask your husband, see what he thinks. If it's just for your use, you put alot of time and energy into it. Maybe try some other stitches and color just to make it more interesting to look at.

I have made a couple of small blankets that didn't look anything like the picture, so I put it on the cat bed and they loved it. So it still a win win situation. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dont start over. Finish it and use it for a camping blanket or put it in the car. Take your lessons learned and make one you really like.


I am with you Railyn, too much work to frog it......and, ceejay42, you have learned a lot from this project. Can't say every project I have ever made has not has some flaws, but then with each one, I learn a little more and move on. I have never made something like an afghan that wasn't used for some purpose. Maybe I made it to go on my couch, but when finished it was a great blanket to have in the car in case of an emergency, picnic, etc. Don't be too hard on yourself and let yourself enjoy the process. Best of luck in whatever you decide


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I made a side-to-side one- piece cardigan in a pattern I loved, but used Neopolitan colored yarn--pink and white and brown--I thought it was gorgeous yarn. BUT the yarn was self-striping, or variegated (?) and the colors bunched together.

I didn't have the heart to frog it, so the homeless (maybe blind?) person can enjoy it. It was snuggly soft, and my poodle did like it. It washed up nicely.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say frog and start over. I made 2 afghans (one for TV room and one for a son) about 5 years ago when I first came back to knitting. I look at them now and like them but think that if I were to knit them now, I would use a yarn that is better for the project, not make them in panels, use different colors, etc. I will say though that the rest of my family loves them.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Personally, I wouldn't start over - just carry on. DH will love it anyway - but other perfectionists may have different advice! Good Luck!


I agree. I am a perfectionist but even I would have to draw the line


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are many people in need of a good warm blanket and will appreciate being given a hand crafted one. Then you can knit one for your DH using your new skills and knowledge. Good luck.


----------

